# Signs of HD?



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

What are the signs of Hid Dysplasia in puppies?

My puppy sometimes sits with one of her knees turned out. She uses both sides, but sometimes she will turn out both of them. When alert she sits normally. 

Ugh. And here I was thinking I wouldn't be one of the hypochondriac (sp?) parents... x10


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

How old is your puppy? They sit, walk and run very clumbsily for quite some time - so I wouldn't make a judgement of HD from the way she does either of those things at this point. The best assurance you can give yourself is to have the vet x-ray her hips....if you're going to have her altered (spayed), that would be a good time to have the vet x-ray her hips, as she will already be under anesthesia.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not exactly sure how old she is-I rescued her. 

She has her adult incisors and a few adult molars in the back...and teeth come out every day! 

All the info I could find gave me the conclusion that she is 3-4 months old. Is this correct? She had all but very few of her baby teeth when we picked her up about 3 weeks ago. Yeah, that is another reason I'm trippin'...first GSD puppy! I have only had adults before this 

I guess I am just being paranoid. I secretly flip out a little when she sits with her knees out!

But they do not turn out when she walks, her hocks are straight and do not curve in at all...


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Is she sitting like this? (ignore the face hahah)










this was Skylar at 12 weeks... I know nothing about HD signs, but she doesn't sit like this anymore (she's 15 months now)- this was during her super lanky goofy stage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're only x10 i'm x100. my dog did and does the samething.
my last trainer had me gather my dog and make him sit
with his legs under him. her reason was it looks better.



TankGrrl66 said:


> Ugh. And here I was thinking I wouldn't be one of the hypochondriac (sp?) parents... x10


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's probably just a sloppy sit. 

Here is my problem with "signs" of HD...they could instead be back problems. My girl was bunny hopping, had an odd gait, seemed to "tire" easily when playing and took lots of little breaks.

I had her hips xrayed. One vet said mild HD, the other said OFA Fair. I took her to a chiropractor, on the advice of a breeder and board member, and she stopped bunny hopping, walking funny and taking lots of breaks. Not only that but she was significantly faster! It doesn't change her hip structure but she definitely had several spots out in her back that were causing the "signs of HD".


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

This is Kimber at 3 months old...notice the 'lazy' sit.


















Then 2 months later (5 months old)....he sat much prettier.











Also...If your puppy doesn't have ALL his adult teeth, I wouldn't put him older than 6/7 months old.


----------



## Vino (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 11 week old male - 'VINO". He does not seem in pain but his hind leg(s) sometime just go out on him and he almost falls. He appears to be very clumsy. Is this something that is normal and did you see this as well?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

puppies are very clumsy, clutzy, which can be totally normal especially at 11 weeks


----------

